# Obese frogs?



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm sorry if this sounds like a stupid question but I only want the best life for my frogs.

How can you tell if your frog is too fat? I have a group of 4 auratus about 5 months old. Whan I look at them from the back they have a nice unbloated shape to them. But a couple of them have, for lack of a better term, a buddha belly. 

Is this normal in a frog with good weight? I am feeding every other day and their tank is seeded with springtails. I couldn't get any pics since they all hopped away when I tried just now but I will get them if they are needed.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Males and females have different shaped bodies, so you will have bigger frogs (female) than the males. They sound like they are eating gooooood!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Dart frogs will eat a lot of food. The only way to know if you are overfeeding is if there are ffs left in the tank the next day. I feed my froglets and juveniles smaller amounts everyday and feel this best approximates their feeding habits in nature.

Good luck with them! Richard.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Dart frogs will eat a lot of food. The only way to know if you are overfeeding is if there are ffs left in the tank the next day. I feed my froglets and juveniles smaller amounts everyday and feel this best approximates their feeding habits in nature.
> 
> Good luck with them! Richard.


Greats points Richard...plus less food will keep the frogs from getting stressed...if there are to many ff's roaming in the viv they could easily stress the frogs out if they can't get any from them.


----------

